# Finally Found some Vent Visors



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

where did you get them, how much, on, and on, and on????


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually got them off ebay (Sherwood Automotive) for $50 shipped. Real nice quality compared to what I've been seeing and a very good fit.


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Looks good! I also notice you've got pin stripes on your car. Haven't seen them on cars for a long time.


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Are these a solid colour or see through?


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Also, have you notice any loud wind noise or is it tolerable?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

They look like see through smoked visors. I like em, may have to get a set. Was it 3M tape on them?


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Those look nice, do they mount with 3M tape or fit in the window channel?


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

i like it, im wanting a set of channel ones, but cant find any. waiting for weathertech to make some i guess


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Let's see how many of the above questions I can answer......hope I get them all:
As for the pinstripes....yep...I'm old school and probably have 6-7 rolls sitting in my garage. I just laid them on to break up the all silver with silver wheels look. Just wanted a little contrast.
The visors are actually smoked see through plastic (which is probably as thick as the Weathertech visors I have on my wifes car). It has Lacitti Premier stamped on them and is held on with 3M tape. I actually like the tape better then the in channel visors as you have more room (just over 1") between the visor and window so you can get your fingers between them to clean or dry the window after washing plus it holds.........like glue. The only problem would be if you wanted to take them off it will take some time and effort to get all the tape residue off. My wife has the in channel ones on her Civic and she doesn't even have a 1/2" space PLUS it is very hard to close the window all the way with the vent in the channel.
Wind noise is actually less then without them but not by alot.
But I like said originally, I wanted them for the rain as withour them I could not even open my window just a crack without the rain being forced in from the front of the window and dripping in from the top. Now I can open the window about 2" while on the hwy with no problem at all.


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

*Visors for the Cruze*

If anyone is still looking for these, Weathertech has the dark tinted ones in stock. Mine came the week before last, installed in about 7 minutes, fit well and look nice. $115 with shipping.
These are in channel type.



dindin said:


> i like it, im wanting a set of channel ones, but cant find any. waiting for weathertech to make some i guess


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

LadyInBlue said:


> If anyone is still looking for these, Weathertech has the dark tinted ones in stock. Mine came the week before last, installed in about 7 minutes, fit well and look nice. $115 with shipping.
> These are in channel type.


Any pictures of them installed?


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

LadyInBlue said:


> If anyone is still looking for these, Weathertech has the dark tinted ones in stock. Mine came the week before last, installed in about 7 minutes, fit well and look nice. $115 with shipping.
> These are in channel type.


Putco has chrome ones too. I don't believe they are in channel ones.


----------



## cme71 (Oct 12, 2011)

LadyInBlue said:


> If anyone is still looking for these, Weathertech has the dark tinted ones in stock. Mine came the week before last, installed in about 7 minutes, fit well and look nice. $115 with shipping.
> These are in channel type.


Ordered the Weathertech Dark Tint 2 days ago and they arrived today. Super easy to install and look great! Definitely worth the little extra cost.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Any pics?

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

SeanM402 said:


> Putco has chrome ones too. I don't believe they are in channel ones.


I see lund international now has them for the cruze too.


----------

